# Ric Bucher Just Said...



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Rahim is living with the fact that he won't be traded and is planning to lose 25-30 pounds so he can play the SF spot full time...

WTH, this is the COMPLETE opposite of everything that's being reported right now...

Ric Bucher just said this live on ESPN News 2 minutes ago...


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Rahim is living with the fact that he won't be traded and is planning to lose 25-30 pounds so he can play the SF spot full time...
> 
> WTH, this is the COMPLETE opposite of everything that's being reported right now...
> ...


Atkins diet.

All the bacon you can eat...oh wait. That won't work.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

If this is true, then Miles is gone for sure.

Then again, what does Bucher really know / where did he get his info?

I won't put any stock in this until I see it confirmed by a reliable source. As we all know, the national NBA guys really pay very little attention to the Blazers (until some Blazer does something monumentally stupid to uphold the proud "Jail Blazer" tradition).

PBF


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

If it is indeed true... 180 degree turnaround

Who goes Darius or Patterson? and for whom?

I would prefer Miles to go and keep Patterson's Defense


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Ric Bucher Just Said...*



> Originally posted by <b>Fork</b>!
> 
> 
> Atkins diet.
> ...


:rofl: 

PBF


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Like I said before - I am suprised that this is the route he was taking.

My last understanding is that he was very unhappy with the player personality clashes. It isn't all about PT or position. 

I'm sticking with him until I hear what he has to say.

Play.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

This maybe could add to the theory ProudBFan had about Miles and Minnesota...Or just miles in general, Perhaps the reason Shareef has had a change if reports are turue is because he knows he will be starting at the 3 this year.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> This maybe could add to the theory ProudBFan had about Miles and Minnesota...Or just miles in general, Perhaps the reason Shareef has had a change if reports are turue is because he knows he will be starting at the 3 this year.


I know for certain it isn't about starting. 

It was about personalities.

What might have been relayed to Reef is that he isn't going to be taking young Darius' position because Darius isn't going to be with the team. 

Now --- that would make sense. 

Reef didn't want the confrontation. He didn't want to take Randolph's job nor Miles'.

Play.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Could it be that the pieces are all starting to fall into place? That we figured out Nash's game before any of the local / national media?

I'm not holding my breath on that...

...but this bit of information, along with some of the "weirdness" that has taken place over the past few days, IS quite intriguing.

PBF


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Who to believe....Quick or Bucher? Bucher or Quick?  

Or not.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Of course there is the one locker room presence who has found his way away from 2 other teams, recently asked to be traded and was nearly traded to Seattle over the weekend.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

If we let Miles walk, and keep SAR over Darius, I will loose much faith in the Blazers.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ThatBlazerGuy</b>!
> If we let Miles walk, and keep SAR over Darius, I will loose much faith in the Blazers.


While talent-wise it is a no-brainer ... I don't think it makes sense for the team. 

I believe that simply because of the way Randolph plays basketball. He clogs the lane and edges others out. A player like Reef thrives IN the lane and then moving his game out of it. So, I don't think the styles are compatible (especially if Randolph doesn't grow up). 

Play.


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThatBlazerGuy</b>!
> If we let Miles walk, and keep SAR over Darius, I will loose much faith in the Blazers.


It's not a bad plan, in fact, it is an excellent plan, IF Shareef can play the 3. SAR is a far better player than Miles, and a frontcourt of Z, SAR, and Theo is formidable.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Not to mention the cap flexibility next season


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

The plot thickens . . .


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> The plot thickens . . .



Duh duh duuuuuuuh!!!!


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

If Bucher is right I doubt that it has any relevance to Miles' situation. I believe Miles will be signed and I would be ecstatic to see a SAR-Zach-Miles rotation in the frontcourt. I think we would be damn good.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

To lose Miles hustle for Rahim's softness is a disaster for 
Portland.
I would be sick about this..


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

Is it possible Ric Bucher just said this in a sarcastic way; maybe like wouldn't it be a shock if a player reacted to this situation by working his butt off and losing 25 pounds?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThatBlazerGuy</b>!
> If we let Miles walk, and keep SAR over Darius, I will loose much faith in the Blazers.


Me too :sigh: .....I won't be as exicted for the season if he is not there.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

Nash: "Just tell the media that you're working out and getting ready for a positive upbeat season at the small forward, and when the teams bite, we'll do the rest."

Reef: "Ohhh, that's the way you do it. Whoops."

Assuming the comment made by Ric Bucher was serious, and acurately reported as it was reported to ESPN, this is the situation that I see in the locker rooms.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Exactly "who" heard Ric Bucher make these comments? I think he either said it in jest or this is just a fabrication. SAR isn't going to lose 20 lbs. That's ridiculous.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> Exactly "who" heard Ric Bucher make these comments? I think he either said it in jest or this is just a fabrication. SAR isn't going to lose 20 lbs. That's ridiculous.


Whatayamean? He's already lost 10....sweatin' where he's gonna play.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> Exactly "who" heard Ric Bucher make these comments? I think he either said it in jest or this is just a fabrication. SAR isn't going to lose 20 lbs. That's ridiculous.


I already answered that question in another thread.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> Exactly "who" heard Ric Bucher make these comments?


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=109135&perpage=15&pagenumber=1

PBF


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

So PBF, did you actually hear Bucher make those statements? Or was information passed to you by a "friend of a friend?" I don't believe it's accurate.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> So PBF, did you actually hear Bucher make those statements? Or was information passed to you by a "friend of a friend?" I don't believe it's accurate.


No, I did not personally hear it. But at least three (apparently) different people on two different forums heard it at the same time and the details they reported were fairly specific (AND the story was the same from all of them). Check the links I provided earlier.

Now I'll admit that there IS a chance Bucher's comments were taken out of context OR that he was being sarcastic when he said them, but I'm inclined to believe that those were his words - due to the number of people who reported hearing them and the similarities in their descriptions of what he said.

PBF


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I was actually watching ESPN news when he came on. It was at the end of his segment when he said it. He really did say those words, and he wasn't being sarcastic. 

I am hoping this is the real story.

Nash or someone in the organization calls Bucher and floats this to him with the mutual understanding that if he says it on ESPN then Nash will give him a breaking story when it happens. Maybe the Blazers are hoping this raises his value.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

I just find it hard to believe. The following article was posted on espn.com yesterday.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1847658

There has been no followup to this posted and you would think something would have been since Bucher writes for them.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> I just find it hard to believe. The following article was posted on espn.com yesterday.
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1847658
> ...



That's how I felt hearing him say it because it was on the same day as the article in the Oregonian ran about SAR demanding a trade and holding out. 

However tlong the comments really were made by Bucher on ESPNnews


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

If Bucher actually made those comments then they certainly were in jest. I see no other explanation.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tlong</b>!
> There has been no followup to this posted and you would think something would have been since Bucher writes for them.


Agreed. ESPECIALLY if the Blazers and Shareef's camp have gone into mutual "damage control" mode. After all the articles (both local and national) that went out early this week detailing Shareef's demand for a trade and threat to hold out, you'd think both the Blazers and Shareef's camp would be doing everything they can to make Shareef's "change of heart" (that's the spin they would put on their damage control efforts) headline news.

Aside from Bucher's comments, there's been nothing about it. So either he knows something no one else knows (yet), there's no damage control going on, and/or he was talking out his arse (again).

PBF


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

I think it was a joke. Dropping 24-30 pounds before the season? That's really unhealthy, and would probably require Shareef to lose muscle mass.

If the guy is 240 and 10% body fat, that means he only has about 24 pounds of fat on his body to begin with!(Yes, I am a mathmatical genius).


----------

